# Automatisierung von Messvorgängen (motion-tracking?)... Hilfe gesucht



## Midian (30. März 2012)

Sehr geehrtes toturials.de-Team und Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

Ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger im grafischen Bereich und möchte für die Analyse einer Videoaufzeichnung die Geschwindigkeit der "Bildung" einer Blase in einer Flüssigkeit messen. 

Mit _VideoMach_ habe ich meine AVI-Datei zerschnitten und _Axiovision_ habe ich dafür benutzt, an definierten Punkten innerhalb der Blase deren Durchmesser zu messen. Im Prinzip ist die Änderung des Durchmessers pro Bild mit ein wenig Dreisatz die Geschwindigkeit der Ausbreitung an definierter Stelle.... 

Natürlich ist das ganze etwas komplizierter, aber das Prinzip dürfte in etwa einleuchten. Da ich in naher Zukunft einen Durchlauf von hunderten dieser Bilder (bzw dutzende Videos) habe, würde ich mir wünschen, das ganze ein wenig zu beschleunigen.

Gibt es zB die Möglichkeit, einfach den Umriss der Blase in jedem Bild zu messen und innerhalb dieser Form in definierten Abständen den vertikalen Durchmesser messen zu lassen? Würde mir motion tracking oder Ähnliches dabei helfen, derartige Daten direkt aus dem Video zu lesen? Falls ja, wo wäre eine erste Anlaufstelle?

Ich bin für jede Antwort und jeden kleinen Tipp dankbar!

Liebe Grüße,
Midian


----------



## chmee (2. April 2012)

Wie gut man es automatisieren kann, hängt vom Videomaterial ab.
Hättest Du ein Frame/Screenshot/Bild?

mfg chmee


----------



## erik s. (3. April 2012)

Interessantes Thema, ein Beispiel-Frame für eine Messung würde mich auch interessieren.

Gruß
/erik


----------



## Midian (3. April 2012)

Allein aus rechtlichen Gründen kann ich das Videomaterial nicht veröffentlichen, aber ich fühle mich da auch jemandem gegenüber verpflichtet.

...Allerdings kann ich ein paar (mehr oder minder) technische Daten beigeben. Die Auflösung beträgt 768x612 und die blase füllt bei Vollbild mit relativ klarer kontur abgrenzbar bei 17" einen Bereich von 5 bis 20 centimetern. Desweiteren steht die Kamera natürlich still und es tut sich lediglich im mittleren Drittel des Bildschirms etwas. Zwar kann ich das fachlich auf wenig Erfahrung stützen, aber ich denke, dass die Bewegung leicht von Tracking-software erkannt werden würde.

Falls es noch andere Details gibt, die nützlich wären, werde ich gerne darauf antworten.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (3. April 2012)

Abhängig davon wie gut das Objekt vom Hintergrund isolierbar ist, kann der Algorithmus gut oder schlecht arbeiten.  Tatsächlich sind die besten Algorithmen bei OpenCV zu finden, einige lassen sich zB mit vvvv nutzen. Man baut sich den "Patch" zusammen und erhält nach dem Durchlauf die Daten wahlweise in einer Textdatei. Dann gäbe es noch MathLab, mit dem sollte es auch gehen.

cluster - Eine Node für vvvv für die Erkennung/Isolierung mehrerer Objekte auf Basis von DBSCAN

http://www.tutorials.de/coders-talk/371020-punkteansammlung-zusammenfassen.html
bzw.
http://vvvv.org/contribution/cluster

mfg chmee


----------



## Midian (3. April 2012)

Danke, chmee!!

Ich werde mir die Programme ansehen. Sollte ich weitergekommen sein, werde ich Rückmeldung geben und beschreiben 


mfg Midian


----------



## Midian (3. April 2012)

Wie bekomme die logarythmen über meine Videodatei? kann ich das irgendwie miteinander verwenden? Bei mir kommen schon nostalgische Erinnerungen an die alten Point&Click Adventure-Zeiten auf...

Ich werde mich Stück für Stück durchs Toturial kämpfen... aber vorher muss ich noch wissen, was in etwa ich zu erwarten habe. Ich versteh das Prinzip, nachdem das Programm arbeitet und wie weit in etwa der Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten in diesem Programm abgesteckt ist noch nicht vollständig. Hast du vergleichbare Fragestellungen damit Gelöst? 

Danke aber in jedem Fall schonmal =)

VG,
Midian


----------



## chmee (4. April 2012)

Von welchem Programm redest Du jetzt?

vvvv - Du machst eine Videodatei als Node auf, schickst jene durch ein Contour-Node, daran sollte zB mein Cluster-Node hängen, welches Objektdaten (position x,y und Breite w,h) rauswirft. Diese könnte man nun als XML in eine Datei speichern.

MathLab - ? Keine Ahnung..

mfg chmee


----------



## Midian (4. April 2012)

ja, ich meine vvv. Du musst bedenken, dass ich hier für mich totales Neuland betrete, es ist bei mir also mit durchaus "dummen" Fragen zu rechnen...

"Du machst eine Videodatei als Node auf..."

Habe ich das richtig Verstanden, dass ich ein filestream-Node erstellen muss, wobei ich unter "Filename" (+Doppelklick) dann den Pfad meiner Videodatei angebe? 


"...schickst jene durch ein Contour-Node, daran sollte zB mein Cluster-Node hängen, welches Objektdaten (position x,y und Breite w,h) rauswirft."

Das bekomme ich dann jedenfalls über Output->video mit dem Video-Input des contour-Nodes verbunden... aber wie bekomme ich deinen Cluster-Node dort hinein? Vermutlich wird das im Toturial noch erklärt und ich bin einfach zu ungeduldig... es wurde bis jetzt jedenfalls noch recht wenig auf den Umgang mit Videodateien eingegangen.

VG,
Midian


----------



## chmee (4. April 2012)

@Midian:
..zu jedem Node gibt es eine bebilderte Hilfe, die Du mit F1 aufrufen kannst. vvvv ist anfangs nicht besonders intuitiv, aber das legt sich schnell, wenn man den Inspektor und die wichtigsten Shortcuts kennengelernt hat.

ein altes Tutorial von mir:
http://www.phreekz.de/wordpress/2007/09/vvvv-tutorial/
(und ich sehe, dass die Bilddatei abhanden gekommen ist, werfe ich heute abend wieder rein)

mfg chmee


----------

